# Unable to start 'hald' service FreeBSD 10.1- RELEASE



## Kartik Javali (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi,
I am using FreeBSD 10.1- RELEASE version. The first thing I wanted to do was to install Xorg, so I did `# pkg install xorg`, the install went smooth. After the install was complete, I did following settings in my /etc/rc.conf file:

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```
Then I tried to run the services by typing the following:
`# service hald start`
It gave me following error:

```
Shared Object "libexpat.so.1" not found, required by "libpolkit.so.2"
```
What am I missing? how to overcome this problem?


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 3, 2015)

You don't need HAL for Xorg anymore. It uses devd now which is started by default.

But your error is strange anyway. Please run `pkg check -d` to check for missing dependencies.


----------



## hukadan (Mar 3, 2015)

```
pkg which /usr/local/lib/libexpat.so.1  
/usr/local/lib/libexpat.so.1 was installed by package expat-2.1.0_2
```
Which is required by sysutils/policykit

```
pkg which /usr/local/lib/libpolkit.so.2
/usr/local/lib/libpolkit.so.2 was installed by package policykit-0.9_8
```
And sysutils/hal need this as a library dependency. So my guess is that sysutils/hal is not installed. Try `pkg info -e sysutils/hal && echo "installed"` so check this.


-- Edit --
But as stated above, you do not need it to run Xorg.


----------



## Kartik Javali (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks tobik and hukadan, I ran

`# pkg info xorg-server | grep HAL`

It returned HAL is OFF so I realized that I do not need hald running..

I went ahead and performed:
`# Xorg - configure`

then I copied the config file using below:
`# cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf`

then I ran below command:
`# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro`

I was able to get black and grey screen successfully.


----------



## hukadan (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi again,

I am not even sure you need a xorg.conf. You should first try without it and only if it does not work without, use one.


----------

